# Oregon Inlet OBX ?



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone had recent pictures of Oregon Inlet. Is the access to Bonner Bridge still damaged? If so, any repairs in the near future? I live seven hours away and usually fish there when I visit the OBX. What is the status on driving on the beach? Is it closed? If not, how close to the bridge can you get? Thanks


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Deputydog said:


> I was just wondering if anyone had recent pictures of Oregon Inlet. Is the access to Bonner Bridge still damaged? If so, any repairs in the near future? I live seven hours away and usually fish there when I visit the OBX. What is the status on driving on the beach? Is it closed? If not, how close to the bridge can you get? Thanks


 Drive just like you did before.. No damage to bridge at all,I drive over it every day.....


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

No, I meant any damage to the beach driving from the Oregon Inlet near NPS campground to the Bonner bridge. I heard it was breached and now you can't get under the bridge with a vehicle. Sorry, I should've made myself more clear. Thanks


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

if you are talking about access at 4 and then the drive around to the spit to get to the bait pond then the answer is -the bait pond is gone,now a new inlet ,tho i haven't been that far in about a month,have heard of good ramps at 2and 4 but not many fish caught,some people are saying that a lot of the sand from the replenishment project this summer shifted south in the storm and filled in a lot of the better holes,but i would think some new holes have formed with varying degrees of success


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

That was what I was trying to ask about. Thanks


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

between 2 and 4 it is wide open, turn r off r4 and you can drive to the new breach with has slowly been trying to close itself off.......


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

hifu said:


> between 2 and 4 it is wide open, turn r off r4 and you can drive to the new breach with has slowly been trying to close itself off.......


I noticed that coming back after Tday weekend, looked a lot smaller at the mouth then when I was down in Oct.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> I noticed that coming back after Tday weekend, looked a lot smaller at the mouth then when I was down in Oct.



Been driving past it about every weekday since Irene,as well as the other baby inlet on Pea Island,both are steadily closing slowly...


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the information. Deputydog


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Your never going to be able to fish it again after Feb. 15 so you better go fish it fast & hard


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Why is that? NPS ?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Deputydog said:


> Why is that? NPS ?


 Yeap,as I understand it ALL inlets s and n ends of Ocock,s and n ends of hatteras,as well as s end of OI... Also,parts of n beach in Hatteras,s beach in Hatteras.. ALL of these are going to be proclaimed "Wilderness Areas"  ... For those that do not understand,that means no 4whl drive access,as well as *no pedestrian access*.. 

All in all usfwl,nps,dow,audubon,selc,the judge in Elizabeth City,have all handed us about 3 billion lbs of suck.....


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I guess that will include the "POINT". This will absolutely devastate the locals at OBX. I knew it would happen sooner or later. My Buddies said "NO" they will never pull it off". Keep us informed please.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Yep there all ridin' in the deep pockets of audubon............freakin' idiots


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Deputydog said:


> I guess that will include the "POINT". This will absolutely devastate the locals at OBX. I knew it would happen sooner or later. My Buddies said "NO" they will never pull it off". Keep us informed please.


 No,for now Buxton Point is safe except during normal plover closure time,bad thing is it has closed almost all spring,starting in March throughout the summer... They care not about the folks on this island,it is thier own agenda that is to be served.. From what I'm seeing and hearing around me,this is coming to all nps it seems as though our favorite pastime is slowly being choaked off by lack of access...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

All true facts. But you have to remember that the second act of this fight can not begin until the final rule is put into place. The real fight starts after Feb. 15


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

What happens then Mike


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Thats when the LawSuit Starts*

What allot of folks do not understand is that right now NOTHING can be done, No Final Plan, Well the plan will be finalized and then the battle begins.. 

Not Mike but thats the answer.. 

JAM


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

JAM said:


> What allot of folks do not understand is that right now NOTHING can be done, No Final Plan, Well the plan will be finalized and then the battle begins..
> 
> Not Mike but thats the answer..
> 
> JAM


yep it's true. wish more people more people understood this. i guess easier to just bury their head in the sand and give up...you know who you are...


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

I guess you have to know what you are going to sue about.
That will be known when the final ruling comes down from on high.
AmI rite?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dena said:


> I guess you have to know what you are going to sue about.
> That will be known when the final ruling comes down from on high.
> AmI rite?


 Yeap,and hopefully with all the fundraising that has been done in the past and will be done by major groups in the future,it will be enough to combat these special interest groups in court.. Personally I think we will need much help from elected officials,as well as some nationwide publicity that is actually pro-fishing.. Don't see all that happening,but Jody and I aren't the ones that "bury our heads in the sand".. We have been involved,by fundraising in the past,and will continue with the letterwriting in the future.. 

This is not JUST about the obx or Hatteras Island or Ocock,it's about fishing access everywhere...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Don't see all that happening,but Jody and I aren't the ones that "bury our heads in the sand".. We have been involved,by fundraising in the past,and will continue with the letterwriting in the future..
> 
> This is not JUST about the obx or Hatteras Island or Ocock,it's about fishing access everywhere...


I'm sure you know that was not directed at you specificly....


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> Yeap,and hopefully with all the fundraising that has been done in the past and will be done by major groups in the future,it will be enough to combat these special interest groups in court.. Personally I think we will need much help from elected officials,as well as some nationwide publicity that is actually pro-fishing.. Don't see all that happening,but Jody and I aren't the ones that "bury our heads in the sand".. We have been involved,by fundraising in the past,and will continue with the letterwriting in the future..
> 
> T*his is not JUST about the obx or Hatteras Island or Ocock,it's about fishing access everywher*e...



This is what I am trying to say too.
I am from Maryland, and I see how the plans to limit access to Assateague Island, and Chincoteague Island are being forced on the OSV owners there.
I have relatives out West, and hear from them, and on some gold mining forums I frequent about how formerly open BLM lands are now fenced off, and National Parks on our border with Mexico are unsafe, and unusable.
Yet I have yet to hear a candidate mention this subject, either pro or con, when they are trying to convince me to vote for them.
It is a done deal to them, or not important enough to them to spend money on air time to mention in their ads.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

dena said:


> This is what I am trying to say too.
> I am from Maryland, and I see how the plans to limit access to Assateague Island, and Chincoteague Island are being forced on the OSV owners there.
> I have relatives out West, and hear from them, and on some gold mining forums I frequent about how formerly open BLM lands are now fenced off, and National Parks on our border with Mexico are unsafe, and unusable.
> Yet I have yet to hear a candidate mention this subject, either pro or con, when they are trying to convince me to vote for them.
> It is a done deal to them, or not important enough to them to spend money on air time to mention in their ads.


 Niether have I,although if one does he or she has my vote... My main question is why can't we as fishermen and hunters EVER get good publicity as opposed to the baby seal and bird lovers who get all the good and looked upon like angels.........


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not experiencing what you guys are--but it sucks definitely. My wife and I plan to move to South Carolina and I plan to do a lot of fishing in the Grand Strand.. but I get ahead of myself. 

Here in PA we have the dangers posed by the Natural Gas industry and their Fracking operations pulling millions of gallons of water out of cold water streams and the Susquehanna River. Add to that the destruction of pristine lands--all in the name of $$$ and plehtora of jobs---mostly in the service industries like hotels, diners, etc. Our elected officials don't care one whit the fishing is a $3 Billion Dollar industry in this state--_with $122 million going straight into the general fund coffers every year_. I had this discussion with my own State Rep, and said that the gas industry will give us 10 time that..Well, let me tell the *facts*. The state just published a report--they expected $103 milllion in revenue and will only receive $46 million.. Woops... less than half expected and about 38% of what fishing already brings in. Yeah..we're going to make billions off of the gas industry all right. I guess we don't want to muddy the water with reality, eh?

If any of you need help---even just spreading the word, I'm happy to spread it among the anglers up here too. If we all don't pull together, we won't have a sport to enjoy in a few years.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Selfish, is this post supposed to mean anything?? Trying to comprehend here.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

sellfish is posting stuff all over tonight about closing beaches


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Some great moderating on this site, gotta hand it to them.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

drumchaser said:


> Some great moderating on this site, gotta hand it to them.


Well it helps if you report the post rather than just posting about it...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

i think Mr T has joined PS


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

cdog said:


> well it helps if you report the post rather than just posting about it...


k


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

K. Did Obama put you up to this. lol Looks familiar.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome Guy.....


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

i pitty the fool lol


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

What people do for a little attention. 

God Bless You. Sail Fish!!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

k.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

hahahaha....Sail Fish, now that funny.....


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Looks like sail fish had a short shelf life.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks moderator for taking care of the out of control person last night with the screen name: selfish
Truly a lost soul that seriously needs help.


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> Yeap,and hopefully with all the fundraising that has been done in the past and will be done by major groups in the future,it will be enough to combat these special interest groups in court.. Personally I think we will need much help from elected officials,as well as some nationwide publicity that is actually pro-fishing.. Don't see all that happening,but Jody and I aren't the ones that "bury our heads in the sand".. We have been involved,by fundraising in the past,and will continue with the letterwriting in the future..
> 
> This is not JUST about the obx or Hatteras Island or Ocock,it's about fishing access everywhere...


I sure hope enough money can be raised to fight this. Going to need a team of really good lawyers...with publicist....to bad the fisherman dont have something like the NRA. I would hope some of the large fishing companies would step in and help...but for some reason I doubt they will.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Selfish said:


> Drumchaser didn't I tell you to shut the hell up? WESTSIDE TILL I DIE FOOL


Ooooooh ur so bad. K?


----------

